# Fading :(



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

I cant help but fade the ball  I stand slightly forward in my stance but i think i swing across the ball too much, any help please?

cheers.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What sort of swing plane do you have? 

First of all make sure your feet and shoulders are nice and square to the target. Make sure your grip is correct and the club face is square to your target.

Try taking half a step back away from the ball and keep the swing path a little flatter around your body.

Move the ball a little further forward in your stance.

Dont overswing, and if the wrist cock is taking the club past paralel on the top of your swing, take some of the wrist cock out.


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Cheers mate, i got an upright swing plane and aparantly thats wrong :S thanks for the tips!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

If you are swinging hard, slow it down and go back to the basics.


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Prea said:


> If you are swinging hard, slow it down and go back to the basics.


cheers lads including Deep, very helpful ir try it out tomorrow when i play some golf


----------

